# moving to al khobar Saudi Arabia from uk



## shorif2000 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello. I have seen a few of these posts but want to know if situations have changed in current year 2014. I have been offered a job by Sahara I believe which is part of Aramaco for 35k riyal/month. I asked for 50k riyal/month but still negotiating. I plan to move with my wife and kids. I have 3 boys aged: 7,9,13. 

What would be the best school to send them to?
I have come across; British International School Al-Khobar - Home and Expat guide to Saudi Arabia: schools - Telegraph . The company Have told me about ISG in damman and jubail.

Where would be best place to live?

How do people travel and costs involved, would like to compare with London transport costs?

dental, gp, health costs? UK nhs is free

Food and shopping?

Kids activities, in UK you can just walk around corner to park and play football. How would this compare to living in Al Khobar?


----------



## Hassanjacob (Jul 23, 2014)

I am not expat so I cant compare the costs relative to UK. 

I would say driving around is the cheapest mean of transportation. Plus there is no public transportation here. A "full tank of gas" would cost you about 25 SR. The thing is that it is not lawful yet for women to drive here.

jubail is 1 hour away from khobar so I wont recommend living nor looking for schooling there. 

Food is decently priced compared UK and US but general shopping would depend greatly on where you would go but I would say it is more expensive here.


----------

